# 7.1



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

when I put my system together I was debating on whether to put the extra two surrounds up but I finally watched a 7.1 blu ray boy am I glad I did put them up what a difference


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have the ability to place them correctly even the 5.1 movies matrixed to 7.1 make a drastic difference. Good to hear that your experience is positive.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish i had 7.1 possibilities in my current room as it seems there are more and more movies dubbed in that format. happy to hear that you like it.:sn:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I also enjoy 7.1 now that my current room allows it. My last basement did not, so I didn't try to force it in and was quite happy with 5.1. I do know others who have rooms best suited to 5.1 but they insist on using all 7 of the speakers that came in the box. I try not to be too blunt in expressing my displeasure.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Im in the process of building my theater. I planned to wire it for 7.1 but was thinking of using the "6th and 7th" for a second zone. Maybe I just need to buy 2 more speakers for Music and use all 7 speakers I have presently for the theater.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

95silverstallion said:


> Im in the process of building my theater. I planned to wire it for 7.1 but was thinking of using the "6th and 7th" for a second zone. Maybe I just need to buy 2 more speakers for Music and use all 7 speakers I have presently for the theater.


Don't underestimate the benifits of multichannel for music, particularly if you have SACD and Blu-ray capability.
The additional compression that you get with multi-channel enhances music enjoyment considerably.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

koyaan said:


> Don't underestimate the benifits of multichannel for music, particularly if you have SACD and Blu-ray capability.
> The additional compression that you get with multi-channel enhances music enjoyment considerably.


I have another 5 ch reciever thats not being used that I may want to use for music purposes only. So maybe I need 5 more speakers.:R


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

phreak said:


> I also enjoy 7.1 now that my current room allows it. My last basement did not, so I didn't try to force it in and was quite happy with 5.1. I do know others who have rooms best suited to 5.1 but they insist on using all 7 of the speakers that came in the box.


How is a room not suited for 7.1? Is it a size thing, or a room layout thing?
I personally believe that size has nothing to do with whether 7.1 is compatible or not. Even if the room size is very small with only one listening location, there would be 1 set of side surrounds beside the listener, then 1 set of rear surrounds behind the listener. 
If a room is very deep with several rows of seating, there would be 2 sets of side surrounds beside the seats, then 1 set of rear surrounds in the back of the room.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> How is a room not suited for 7.1? Is it a size thing, or a room layout thing?
> I personally believe that size has nothing to do with whether 7.1 is compatible or not. Even if the room size is very small with only one listening location, there would be 1 set of side surrounds beside the listener, then 1 set of rear surrounds behind the listener.
> If a room is very deep with several rows of seating, there would be 2 sets of side surrounds beside the seats, then 1 set of rear surrounds in the back of the room.


That room had an awkward layout. The rear row of seating was futon in the corner, and the wall was barely as wide as the futon. The wall turned 45 deg away from the theater creating a large triangular opening at the rear right side. 

-------------|
|. |
|.123 ------|
--- |
\. |
\_|
123 shows roughly the front row, with 2nd row tight to the short wall behind. 7.1 would have worked for front row only if I used ceiling mount speakers @ 30 deg, but that would have been detrimental to 2nd row. I only find benefit to 7.1 if rears are behind, with surround on sides. I set up 5.1 with surrounds about 10 deg behind front row and 5deg in front of rear row, and Audyssey compensating for right surround being 2ft further away. Best I could do with the WAF considerations that had to be factored in. Currently I have a rectangular room with 2 ft open behind the 2nd row. 7.1 was easy.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

My drawing attempt on my phone didn't work out, spaces at beginning of line to make triangle disappeared


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

The drawing was messed up but very clear explanation.
That layout was messed up too, I was thinking maybe it was something simpler such as the main listening position was against the back wall.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

I've wired my theatre room (currently under construction) for 7 speakers. I'm hoping I have enough space behind the back row of seating and the speakers have a wide enough dispersion pattern that I won't feel the need to turn the rear surrounds off when the guests are sitting at the ends of the back row. Time will tell.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

gdstupak said:


> How is a room not suited for 7.1? Is it a size thing, or a room layout thing?
> I personally believe that size has nothing to do with whether 7.1 is compatible or not. Even if the room size is very small with only one listening location, there would be 1 set of side surrounds beside the listener, then 1 set of rear surrounds behind the listener.
> If a room is very deep with several rows of seating, there would be 2 sets of side surrounds beside the seats, then 1 set of rear surrounds in the back of the room.


Size is somewhat irrelevant (to a point), it's all about layout. Primarily (and most commonly), if the room is laid out such that the sofa/seating position is on the back wall, you definitely have a less-than-ideal (to put it kindly) setup for 7.1. That was the case with my previous home. In other words, unless you have a relatively central listening position to allow proper speaker placement around you, the room may not be well suited to a 7.1 system.

Previous home (experimental rendering trying to see if 7.1 could be viable):










With the rear speakers only placement option being nearly directly overhead, due to the windows, and perhaps a foot (at most) back from the side speakers, this room was not suitable for 7.1. (without drastic rearrangement, a non-option due to WAF)


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

KalaniP said:


> With the rear speakers only placement option being nearly directly overhead, due to the windows, and perhaps a foot (at most) back from the side speakers, this room was not suitable for 7.1


A friend succumbed to a similar, but even worse situation. He had his vendors tech crew set up his 7.1 for him. The couch is against the rear wall, single row seating. The "paid experts" put the rears above the couch, with surrounds about 30 deg forward of the seating. To make matters even more laughable, the guys told my friend that left and right are determined by standing at the TV facing the seating. Yeah. That's right. Top Gun looks like East and sounds like West. And these guys were pro? When my friend told me he was buying a 7.1 package I said I would install it for him the following weekend. He didn't want to wait so he paid his vendor $200 for the professional installation. I tried not to make him feel too bad about wasting his $200, but I definitely made sure he understood that he had, in fact, wasted $200. Just need to say it again. $200.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats absolutely despicable, I hope your friend went back to whoever did the install and demanded his money back?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats absolutely despicable, I hope your friend went back to whoever did the install and demanded his money back?


He wouldn't even make a complaint, because that would have been admitting to himself and his wife that the $200 was wasted on nothing of value. Still uses the system as is 2 years later, even though he raves about my system and I have offered to come over and optimize his setup. 

There is a one word explanation Tony : VISIONS


----------

